# Ok... This GA boy's trying to plan ahead this time...



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

*Trying to plan EARLY for trip in late May*

Ok... This GA boy's trying to plan ahead this time...

So two friends (my bro-in-law and the best man from my wedding) and myself are going to be staying in Grayton Beach sometime around the end of May/beginning of June. I'm a seasoned vet at the piers and I've done my fair share of inshore/offshore trips as well, but not the two of them. One has barely fished at all, and the other is a frequent basser with little to no saltwater experience.

Long story cut short - I'm trying to get a fishing trip together for us all that will include the Panama City Pier (Russell-Fields) if we must and as much time out on open water as possible. I'm trying to target macks, cobia, snapper and grouper primarily. Where and how we fish doesn't matter too much to me whether it's casting, bottom bouncing, whatever. Not a huge fan of trolling, but we might take it if it's offered.

I have my own light-ish spinning tackle (Penn 4500SS/7'MH BPS) that I prefer for casting and drifting for Spanish, kings, and even snapper and grouper if they're high enough in the column - as well as some plugs/rigs from past trips; and they're planning on at least getting some 7' MH combos for tossing some Gotchas off the pier. So we'll have at least some tackle if that plays a factor (private trip vs charter, etc); but we don't have a ton of money as we're all still in college in some form or fashion. We're not broke, but can't throw $1000+ at a fishing trip either. :blink:


So... Is there anyone on the PFF that would be willing to let us split cost for gas/bait/etc or join a trip(s) at least once if not multiple days from say... May 23-27 tentatively? And if so, how much should we expect to spend? We can drive almost anywhere in the area within an hour or so to meet up. Please PM or email me at [email protected] and I'll be glad to go ahead and work on booking things on my end!!

Thanks guys!!! :thumbup:


----------

